# χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς = he is off his rocker | (χρωστάει και της Μιχαλούς) he owes money left and right



## nickel (Jan 6, 2010)

Γράφει ο Σαραντάκος στο σημερινό του σημείωμα:
[...] μας λένε ότι εμείς οι Έλληνες, ως λαός, ως κοινωνία, χρωστάμε πολλά — λες και τα τρώγαμε όλοι μαζί. Γράψανε κάποιοι, μάλιστα, ότι «χρωστάμε ακόμα και στη Μιχαλού». *Η κανονική σημασία της παροιμιακής φράσης «χρωστάει στη Μιχαλού» είναι ότι κάποιος δεν είναι στα καλά του, ότι είναι τρελός*. Ωστόσο, τον τελευταίο καιρό χρησιμοποιείται επίσης και για κάποιον που χρωστάει πάρα πολλά. Η αρχική όμως σημασία παραμένει· όταν πριν από λίγο καιρό ο πρόεδρος των βιομηχάνων Μίχαλος πρότεινε να εργάζονται και να πληρώνονται λιγότερο οι εργαζόμενοι, αρκετοί ήταν εκείνοι που δεν αντιστάθηκαν στον πειρασμό και είπαν ότι ο Μίχαλος χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς. Μια αρκετά διαδεδομένη εξήγηση της φράσης λέει ότι η Μιχαλού ήταν, τάχα, μια αυστηρή ταβερνιάρισσα στο Ανάπλι μετά την επανάσταση, που τόσο απηνώς κυνηγούσε τους οφειλέτες της που στο τέλος όποιος χρωστούσε στη Μιχαλού τρελαινόταν από το ανελέητο κυνηγητό της. Η εξήγηση αυτή ασφαλώς δεν στέκει, μια και έχω βρει τη φράση σε κωμωδία του 1812. Και στα ελληνικά της Θράκης αλλά και στα βουλγάρικα Μιχάλης είναι ο ελαφρόμυαλος και εκεί πρέπει να αναζητηθεί η εξήγηση της φράσης.

Όσο για το χρέος, θαρρώ πως όποιος πιστεύει ότι όλοι οι Έλληνες εξίσου ευθυνόμαστε γι’ αυτό, θα πρέπει ασφαλώς να χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς. Καλή σας χρονιά!​
Οπότε, πρώτα απ' όλα, κάποιες μεταφράσεις για τη χρήση του ιδιωματισμού με τη σημασία του τρελού:
*he is off his rocker
he is out of his mind
he's lost the plot
he's nuts
he has a few loose screws
he's not quite right upstairs
he's not all there*
κ.ά.

Βέβαια, αν σημαίνει ότι χρωστάει σε όλο τον κόσμο, τότε:
*he's up to his eyes in debt
he owes money to everyone
he owes money left and right*

Περισσότερα για την ιστορία της φράσης:
http://www.sarantakos.com/fraseis/mixalou.html


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Προβλέπω ότι πολύ σύντομα η νέα σημασία (δηλ. "χρωστάει σε όποιον μιλάει ελληνικά / χρωστάει σε όποιον φοράει παπούτσια") θα κατισχύσει και η αρχική σημασία ενδεχομένως υποχωρήσει κι άλλο στη χρήση (προς αποφυγή παρανοήσεων).


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2015)

Όπως λέει ο Ζαζ, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι πολλοί στο ίντερνετ χρησιμοποιούν τη φράση "χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς" με την έννοια "χρωστάει πολλά χρήματα", χωρίς να δείχνουν να ξέρουν τι σημαίνει αυτή η ιδιωματική έκφραση, π.χ. αν θα έλεγαν "χρωστάει ακόμα και της Μιχαλούς".

Παράδειγμα:
Γιατί όλα τα ΜΜΕ κάνουν φουλ επίθεση επειδή χρωστάνε της Μιχαλούς.
Άλλο:
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ MEGA-λο κανάλι χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς! Δείτε να φρίξετε!
Άλλο
Γλίτωσε την πτώχευση, αλλά χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2015)

Και στον προφορικό λόγο τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη πιο ξεκάθαρα· σε συνέχεια δε της αρχικής μου εκτίμησης, να προσθέσω ότι σε λίγο μάλλον δεν θα λέμε «χωρίς να δείχνουν να ξέρουν _τι σημαίνει _αυτή η ιδιωματική έκφραση», αλλά «χωρίς να δείχνουν να ξέρουν _τι σήμαινε αρχικά_ αυτή η ιδιωματική έκφραση».


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Το Χρηστικό περιλαμβάνει και τις δύο σημασίες, και μάλιστα στη δεύτερη, για τα χρέη, δίνει σαν δεύτερη εκδοχή το «χρωστάει *και* της Μιχαλούς».


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2015)

Ε, ναι, το "*και *της Μιχαλούς" περιλαμβάνει και την αρχική έννοια, ενώ το σκέτο "της Μιχαλούς" δείχνει άγνοια της αρχικής έννοιας.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2015)

Κτγμ είναι άλλη μια περίπτωση σημασιακής μετατόπισης, σαν την Κασσάνδρα (= κινδυνολόγος, πλέον)· δεν έχει σημασία από ένα σημείο και μετά το από ποια σημασία ξεκινήσαμε, σημασία έχει το πού βρισκόμαστε τώρα.


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2015)

Σημασία έχει πότε θα πεθάνουν οι τελευταίοι που θυμούνται την παλιά σημασία και τη χρησιμοποιούν (και που διαμαρτύρονται γράφοντας στο Διαδίκτυο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Earion said:


> Σημασία έχει πότε θα πεθάνουν οι τελευταίοι που θυμούνται την παλιά σημασία και τη χρησιμοποιούν (και που διαμαρτύρονται γράφοντας στο Διαδίκτυο).



Μπα, δεν αρκεί αυτό. Όλο και κάποιοι καθαρολόγοι του μέλλοντος θα προσπαθούν να επαναφέρουν την ορθή σημασία...


----------

